# "Del minacciar del vento" Handel



## frmars

Je cherche depuis une demi heure la traduction de cette strophe d'un morceau de Handel.
Si je comprends le sens général, je n'ai pas de traduction précise.
Pourriez-vous me traduire ces quelques vers ?

_Del minacciar del vento
si ride quercia annosa,
che cento volte e cento
le scosse ne provò.
Tal die fortuna all' onte 
io soglio alzar la fronte, 
chè so, che l'orgogliosa 
abbattermi non può._


----------



## symposium

Bonsoir! Traduction plus ou moins littérale:
Du menacer (=des menaces") du vent
Se rit chêne ancien,
Qui cent fois et cent
Les secousses en prouva.
Tel de fortune aux insultes (c'est "di fortuna", je crois)
Je lève toujours le front,
Car je sais que l'orgueilleuse
Ne peut pas m'abattre.


----------



## frmars

Ah oui c' est... littéral... Votre texte n'a  aucun sens. Abstenez-vous.


----------



## symposium

Comment, ne comprenez-vous? Vous etes bien gentil, en tout cas! J'avais compri que vous compreniez le sens général, il ne vous échappait que quelque mot. Qu'est-ce que vous ne comprenez pas, Mr. Sympa? Le chêne est un arbre: comme un viuex chêne qui résiste aux coups de vent, je résiste aux insultes de la fortune, qui est orgeuilleuse mais ne peut pas m'abattre.


----------



## lorenzos

frmars said:


> Pourriez-vous me traduire ces quelques vers ?


Tu come lo tradurresti?
(complimenti per la cortesia  )


----------

